# Best KK album cover?



## elliebeebee (Feb 10, 2015)

I haven't got many songs yet but K.K Milonga is the strangest I've seen. How about you?


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 10, 2015)

The first time I saw it, Diva's pose on that album made me have to do a double take. xD









I like Rockin' K.K.'s cover. It has a smooth design and nice use of stark greys with color highlights. It looks nice. .u.​


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 10, 2015)

You can see the album covers here: K.K. Album Art

I like K.K. Parade. It's so bright and cheerful.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 10, 2015)

Rider...JUMP

Rider...KICK

Kamen Rider..Kamen Rider..Rider...Rider...


----------



## tumut (Feb 10, 2015)

K.K. Adventure, Bubblegum, and Hypno K.K. :]


----------



## Milleram (Feb 17, 2015)

I like the cover for 'I Love You' because Hamlet looks so adorable on it.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 17, 2015)

I like KK. Bubble gum and I love you! The album covers look so cute on my houses walls and the songs are lovely and chirpy!


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 17, 2015)

I think K.K. Stroll is adorable. Alice is so cute!


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 17, 2015)

I think Rockin' K.K. Is the best but the Mountain Song cover is a close second.


----------



## Marisska (Feb 18, 2015)

Bubblegum k.k., because Chrissy and Francine are way soo cute! Also ?tude and Aria, so cool!


----------



## n64king (Feb 18, 2015)

KK Adventure & Song are two of my favorite covers.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 18, 2015)

bubblegumm kk all the way!


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Feb 18, 2015)

K.K. Adventure


----------



## Beardo (Feb 18, 2015)

K.K Tango


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 18, 2015)

Agent KK is my favorite cover and KK Waltz is nice too (I would ship those dance couples lol)


----------



## Toot (Feb 18, 2015)

Hypno K.K. is and will always be my favorite AC song. It also has a kicka$$ cover. Lol.



Spoiler


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

KK Parade is so cute!


----------



## Greninja (Feb 18, 2015)

K.k. ragtime


----------



## roseflower (Feb 18, 2015)

Bubblegum K.K. is really cute with the two bunnies, and K.K. Island, Spring Blossoms.


----------



## Mayor Jannely (Feb 18, 2015)

Stale Cupcakes is my favorite mainly because of how soothing it sounds <3


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 18, 2015)

My Place. I love how foresty and naturey it looks. So relaxing~


----------



## geico (Feb 19, 2015)

i agree! bubblegum is adorable!! spring blossoms is cute too, its a tranquil calm scene its very nice


----------

